# how to share a linked list between two classes



## ltp00507 (Oct 2, 2009)

suppose i created a linked list in class A
how can class B share it??
please give me an example since i am a newbie to cocoa/mac
many thanks.


----------



## ltp00507 (Oct 5, 2009)

anyone knows?


----------



## ltp00507 (Oct 8, 2009)

anyone can help?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 9, 2009)

If someone knows, they will answer you.

Bumping your thread every other day is not going to somehow, magically, _make_ someone know the answer.  If they know it, they will answer.  If they don't, then they won't (which is what you're experiencing, I believe).


----------

